# USU Vs. BYU



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So lets hear your predictions????


Aggies are on a high still from their so far good season. But a had a week off, is that a good or bad thing? 


BYU took a hard, almost embarrassing loss. Seem like they are a little down right now. 




What is your thought and feeling on how this game will play out. 


I love in state games!!!!!






GO AGGIES!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

It’s hard to say, BYU is the most unpredictable team in college football in my opinion.. BYU never showed up to the Washington game. 
They played a couple really good games the last 2 weeks and then doing what they do, they decided to bring their purses to the Washington game.
The penalty calls were getting exhausting!

But, you know me, Go BLUE


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

MY prediction: USU really gets up for this game. If they win they brag like they won the Rose Bowl. I think they are faster than BYU and I think their QB is quite talented and plays without fear. Mangum can't scramble and will be sacked several times. BYU's secondary will have multiple interference calls trying to stay with USU receivers. I see USU with the win and by quite a margin.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Bias by default, Aggies for the win.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm a true Aggie - so . . . . Aggies over BYU!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The Y will come back strong after a loss like the one this past weekend and with it being a in state team will really incite them to play better. 

But the question is which team will show up, the one that beat #6 Wisconsin or the one that lost to #11 Washington?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Aggies are good this year. But not Washington good. Cougs in a close one.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I just hope, for the sake of some BYU honor, that security keeps an eye on the goal posts. I'd hate to see USU students parade the goal posts out the stadium after a USU win!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> I just hope, for the sake of some BYU honor, that security keeps an eye on the goal posts. I'd hate to see USU students parade the goal posts out the stadium after a USU win!


I don't think they'll tear down the goal posts. Fans only do that when a win is so novel, that it warrants that kind of celebration. Haven't the Aggies won 2 of the last 4?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I don't think they'll tear down the goal posts. Fans only do that when a win is so novel, that it warrants that kind of celebration. Haven't the Aggies won 2 of the last 4?


right -- but USU fans also understand how much fun it is to tear down BYU's goal posts. It should be an annual tradition to parade BYU's goal posts through Logan.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

USU coming off a bye week and BYU playing on a short week, I give the advantage to the Aggies. Playing in Provo however, pretty much cancels that out. This game is a toss up for me. After this weekend we'll have a pretty good indication on how the rest of the season will play out for both of these teams.

Having a daughter and son-in-law who are both big sports fans scheduled to graduate from BYU this spring, this game has added significance for me, family bragging rights. My daughter plays on the BYU women's lacrosse team, and my son-in-law works with their baseball team. So even though I'm occasionally observed at BYU sporting events, I tend to stand out because of my Aggie apparel. 

This is the big one, GO AGGIES!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So, I don't know what I am more excited about. the Elk hunt or tonight's game. I really think it is going to be a close one. I couldn't ask for a better weekend. Football , elk hunting (maybe in snow even!), and conference!


Good luck to all, GO AGGIES!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Roses are Red


Violets are Blue.


I got USU over BYU.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Things sure are looking good at half!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, good for the Aggies, they came to play unlike their opponent.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, that was impressive by the Aggies. My wife is happy. 8) 

The Aggies have a strong case for being the best in the state this year. My Utes certainly haven't shown much this year to make a counter argument.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Wow, that was impressive by the Aggies. My wife is happy. 8)
> 
> The Aggies have a strong case for being the best in the state this year. My Utes certainly haven't shown much this year to make a counter argument.


I would love nothing more than to see the Aggies vs. the UTES in the Las Vegas Bowl! I would like to bet that the stadium would be full.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> I would love nothing more than to see the Aggies vs. the UTES in the Las Vegas Bowl! I would like to bet that the stadium would be full.


As an Aggie fan, I can appreciate this. This would be awesome -- especially if USU won!

As a Ute fan -- is this really what joining the PAC12 has come to? The Las Vegas Bowl? We were drawing the Vegas Bowl when we were in the MWC!

Since joining the PAC12 Utah has become mediocre.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> As a Ute fan -- is this really what joining the PAC12 has come to? The Las Vegas Bowl? We were drawing the Vegas Bowl when we were in the MWC!


Outside of maybe 4 or 5 bowl games, does the name of the bowl game even matter? To me, the answer to that is "no." It's all about the match up, not what bowl it is. There is no difference to me in the Vegas Bowl, the Holiday Bowl, the Famous Idaho Potato Bowl, or the Cheribundi Tart Cherry Boca Raton Bowl. It's not the bowl that makes it interesting (unless it's the Rose Bowl, etc), it's the match up. USU will be a top 25 team when they play their bowl game. That game could be a lot of fun.

I'm still hoping for an outside chance at something bigger, but if they don't get there, I think a Utah-USU bowl game would be a lot of fun. I'd probably want to go to that one.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't care what bowl it is either...and, yes, it is all about the match-up, and yes USU would be a good match-up. But, prior to the PAC-12, we saw this match-up almost every year. Now, we have to hope for it in a bowl game.

I'm just trying to figure out how Utah has benefitted, other than financially, from getting in the PAC-12. Our reward this year is what? Playing USU in a bowl game? Heck, we played them before the PAC-12, then lost them, and now we get them back as a reward?

I'd probably root for the Aggies in that game...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how Utah has benefitted, other than financially, from getting in the PAC-12.
> 
> guess you answered that question.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Now, we have to hope for it in a bowl game.


Nope. You're taking liberties with what was said. Nobody said they were "hoping for USU in a bowl game." Not one single Utah fan said that here, or anywhere else for that matter. Just that if it did happen, it would be a fun game.

It's just sports, W2U. They are supposed to be fun.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I said it. I guess I should not have said, "we." But, the only way Utah will play USU is in a bowl game. It is sad to me that we have three FBS teams in the state and they don't play each other on a yearly basis. Additionally, the two big FBS teams--Utah and BYU--each play FCS teams every year but only occasionally play the other FCS teams within the state.

So, yeah, I am hoping....sad, when I hope Utah plays USU in a bowl game.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> It's just sports, W2U. They are supposed to be fun.


Ok, Nick Saban. Does he really wonder why the fans aren't coming out and supporting Alabama? I bet they fill the seats versus the Citadel!

As a fan, I would be much more hyped and have more fun if Utah were playing BYU, Utah State, and even Weber State and SUU on a yearly basis...

...it isn't too fun any more which is why I am complaining.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree the state of your fanhood and misery, when you should be enjoying it all, is sad.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Said the USU fan to the BYU fan following the loss...


----------

